# whos off to basic on aug 28th?



## jabraun (25 Jun 2005)

i finally got my call etc and i get sworn in on the 10th and sent to quebec on the 28th anyone else going then?


----------



## DarylG (25 Jun 2005)

I am going for Aug 29th to Nov 10th, and I also get sworn in on the 10th.

Daryl


----------



## jabraun (25 Jun 2005)

im done nov 10th as well ill prolly see you there what you going for out of curiousity


----------



## DarylG (25 Jun 2005)

I'm going for Infantry.

Daryl


----------



## jabraun (25 Jun 2005)

same


----------



## mbhabfan (25 Jun 2005)

were you two selected on the June 9th board or are infantry selected all of the time?


----------



## jabraun (25 Jun 2005)

not sure they didnt say i just got a call a couple weeks ago from my recruiter saying they had a offer for me etc and i took it i just hate that i gotta drive 5 hrs to calgary for swaring in on the 10th then i gotta go back on the 28th hehe but whatever im happy


----------



## familyman (27 Jun 2005)

im off on the 16th.good luck


----------



## Lerick (27 Jun 2005)

Congra to all.... ..


----------



## chriscalow (27 Jun 2005)

There seems to be a lot of people going there on different days for what seems to be the same course.. I know I was told I'd be leaving on the 22nd of August for my BMQ starting August 30.. I thought that seems weird being there for eight days before the start of the course.  I was told my course will end on the 4th of November.  

I should see you guys there, I'm thinking maybe the Cpl that called me was looking at the dates wrong or something.. I'm sure I will get it all cleared up when  I get sworn in.


----------



## Jordan411 (28 Jun 2005)

What the hell, I got the September 5 BMQ in Montreal a few weeks ago and have yet to hear anyone else getting on it. Everyone is still filling the August ones while I'm stuck in September


----------



## canadianblue (28 Jun 2005)

I'm going infantry, but heading in on the 12th of September. Hopefully I'll meet you all there unless that new visual acuity form manages to prevent me from going.


----------



## spenco (28 Jun 2005)

I start my basic training on 16 August.


----------



## bled12345 (29 Jun 2005)

lol wtf? oh man.... I swear, those recruiters never cease to amaze me with their confusing and mystical ways.

Just to clarify, where exactly are all of you going for bmq? St. jean? thats where I'm going... mine starts 

august 16th  to october 21st  St Jean quebec...

thats REALLY strange if they have 2 courses going 2 weeks apart at the same training centre.... ?!!?!??! *baffled*


----------



## Lerick (29 Jun 2005)

same here bmq date august 23 ....  291


----------



## Island Ryhno (29 Jun 2005)

Bled, there are numerous recruit courses running at the same time. You obviously don't know what "The Mega" is. St. Jean is a very large center of excellence!


----------



## bled12345 (30 Jun 2005)

lol yeah I guess not... The feeling I got from the recruiters was that they ran 3-4 BMQ's a year lol... man, did anyone else get 10 different answers for the same question asking 10 different recruiters going through the recruitment process? They really like to keep you on your toes with the not knowing anything don't they... I still haven't gotten my flippin BMQ do's and don'ts package in the mail yet... was supposed to come 30 days ago lol


----------



## GrahamD (5 Jul 2005)

I just got a call for BMQ starting September 26th, after 3 years of recruiting process and roughly 3 weeks of waiting on the merit list.

Obviously I'm really excited about getting the call, its been a long time coming.

Anyway, I just thought I'd check and see if anyone else is going to be on the same BMQ, particularly anyone from Victoria, or elsewhere on Vancouver Island.


----------



## familyman (5 Jul 2005)

Congratulations Graham D,im off on aug 16,maybe we will see u their.Good luck......3 years of waiting????,what happened? ???


----------



## bonitabelle (6 Jul 2005)

Congratulations Graham!   You have more patience than most!

*Newest member of the "can't spell" group


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Jul 2005)

I hope he doesn't have any "patients"


----------



## bhobson (9 Jul 2005)

I was selected 28 March and got my offer last Thursday. My application was submitted last year in April, so things do take time. Since I'm an older fellow I understand that good things come to those who wait, and no wine before it's time or you just get bitters!   Wait too long and well then it's vinegar... LOL

Hope to see you all there!  8) However, there are mitigating circumstances requiring me to make further considerations regarding my offer... hopefully, I can find a favourable resolution.

Good Luck to ALL! And it's real nice to see some of the farmiliar names finding places where they wish to be........ on the inside!

Ciao,

Bob


----------

